

Nexus 7 available in India for Rs. 15,999 - gkrishnan
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_16gb&feature=home-mt-0#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDcwMywiZGV2aWNlLW5leHVzXzdfMTZnYiJd

======
gkrishnan
Nexus 7 available in India for Rs. 15,999. Shipping starts on April 5, 2013!

